# Santos de Cartier - Large



## 123Blueface

Just purchased this last week while on a cruise. 
I was in the market for a dressier watch as all six I currently rotate are Rolex and Breitling sports references.
It was I nstant love when I saw it and tried it on.
love the ingenious simplicity of removing the bracelet or removing/adding links.
stellar watch.


----------



## awarren82

Looks great. I prefer in gold/silver and in a size medium for my girlish 6.5" wrist though! Were you able to get a discount on it?


----------



## 123Blueface

I have the same identical size wrist as you.
Tried on the medium but way too small.
I got it for $6,000, and Customs didn’t want to bother with the 3% I owed them over the $1600 allowance. I insisted on offering to pay and they insisted I move on, so I did.
So if consider tax at home, got it for about 18% off.
I’m happy.


----------



## 123Blueface

BTW, not for the freakish about scratches.
Already scratched the polished bezel in a few places.
They don’t bother me none.


----------



## IllCommunication

123Blueface said:


> BTW, not for the freakish about scratches.
> Already scratched the polished bezel in a few places.
> They don't bother me none.


absolutely. good deal on it too. One they become more ubiquitous, I imagine the discounts will increase but they are selling out all over so discounts are harder to come by. I got a couple scratches on mine, said AH MAN, then went about my business. Still looks great though!
Congrats!


----------



## 123Blueface

IllCommunication said:


> absolutely. good deal on it too. One they become more ubiquitous, I imagine the discounts will increase but they are selling out all over so discounts are harder to come by. I got a couple scratches on mine, said AH MAN, then went about my business. Still looks great though!
> Congrats!


Thanks.
I stand corrected.
Just looked at receipt to copy for adding to insurance.
Had a few drinks when I bought it.
Paid $6100.


----------



## dantan

Congratulations on your new Cartier Santos Large, and wear it in good health!


----------



## awarren82

IllCommunication said:


> absolutely. good deal on it too. One they become more ubiquitous, I imagine the discounts will increase but they are selling out all over so discounts are harder to come by. I got a couple scratches on mine, said AH MAN, then went about my business. Still looks great though!
> Congrats!


Will the steel/gold version scratch just as much? I'd assume yes because polished gold might be even more temperamental than polished steel?


----------



## awarren82

123Blueface said:


> I have the same identical size wrist as you.
> Tried on the medium but way too small.
> I got it for $6,000, and Customs didn't want to bother with the 3% I owed them over the $1600 allowance. I insisted on offering to pay and they insisted I move on, so I did.
> So if consider tax at home, got it for about 18% off.
> I'm happy.


Great deal! Looks like JomaShop sells the $9,100 gold/steel medium for $7,750, which is about 15% off.


----------



## gaetano74

Great looking watch but the date window is useless. Should have done it without date window as on the medium size.


----------



## 123Blueface

The tan band that it also comes with is nice but ordering this one. Love the blue to match the hands.


----------



## 123Blueface

awarren82 said:


> Will the steel/gold version scratch just as much? I'd assume yes because polished gold might be even more temperamental than polished steel?


A scratch magnet in any variation. But......it is what it is. Eventually will be polished at service.


----------



## awarren82

123Blueface said:


> A scratch magnet in any variation. But......it is what it is. Eventually will be polished at service.


Only if you send in to Cartier tho, right? You can still take a Cartier into a watch shop for service without getting it polished, right?


----------



## IllCommunication

123Blueface said:


> The tan band that it also comes with is nice but ordering this one. Love the blue to match the hands.


Let us know when you get it. I was determined to get blue crocodile but I never want to take it off the bracelet. Its SO nice.


----------



## IllCommunication

gaetano74 said:


> Great looking watch but the date window is useless. Should have done it without date window as on the medium size.


Some of us like the date feature. Its not useless, its a pretty standard complication.


----------



## awarren82

123Blueface said:


> The tan band that it also comes with is nice but ordering this one. Love the blue to match the hands.


Does it come with a tan band automatically? I thought you get to pick your 2nd strap from the catalog of straps?


----------



## srleadjb

Man I'm loving this watch. Saw it today for the first time in my AD while trying on a Rolex Yachtmaster Blue dial. I might have to go back tomorrow to pick this up! My wrist is 6.75 and the large fit great and I love dates on my watches for the win.


----------



## King_Neptune

IllCommunication said:


> gaetano74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking watch but the date window is useless. Should have done it without date window as on the medium size.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us like the date feature. Its not useless, its a pretty standard complication.
Click to expand...

+1...I owned a 38mm Santos W200728G...









...and sold it because it was senseless to keep wearing an $11,400 USD watch that was had proven itself to be a disappointment each time I looked down for the date.


----------



## bobo90

Congrats gorgeous watch! Tried it on a few weeks ago and love it as for all the other Santos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaroniusl

Congrats on the new addition. The Cartier Santos is a beautiful piece although I personally went for the Santos Medium as it fits my wrist better and I prefer it without the date window.


----------



## IllCommunication

awarren82 said:


> Does it come with a tan band automatically? I thought you get to pick your 2nd strap from the catalog of straps?


You can choose at the boutique. ADs are generally limited to the standard tan band (which does look good BTW)


----------



## 88rj888

About to go to the AD to try on. Been on my list for a while. I prefer the medium but have a 6.75 in wrist so I might go for the large. Hopefully, I can send pics if I’m gonna move forward with the buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rj888

88rj888 said:


> About to go to the AD to try on. Been on my list for a while. I prefer the medium but have a 6.75 in wrist so I might go for the large. Hopefully, I can send pics if I'm gonna move forward with the buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little late update, but I did the thing! Got the Large and loving it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal68

123Blueface said:


> BTW, not for the freakish about scratches.
> Already scratched the polished bezel in a few places.
> They don't bother me none.


Yea from what I've heard the polished parts are a scratch magnet


----------



## smmoskowitz

well done! quite likely the next to be added to my collection. 

I will say, retail in the Caribbean is not the same as retail in the US. I just picked up a new Submariner for $8150 - US Retail is $8550. Plus I saved 6% on taxes (so another $500). Great deal all in all.


----------



## 53jd

Is that an XL?


----------



## 53jd

What port did you buy?


----------



## 53jd

Or, did you buy on ship?


----------



## 53jd

What was your return port of entry? I've never heard of them refusing customs fees....


----------



## SunsetSheen

Stunning watch. Love Cartier. Their timepieces look so classy


----------



## 88rj888

Have been loving this piece. Here's a quick wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducatiti

More pics for future reference of TT Large Santos with alligator strap..


----------



## Peter2500

This is on my radar for precisely the same reasons.
Good for you.


----------



## srleadjb

Ducatiti said:


> More pics for future reference of TT Large Santos with alligator strap..


Wow that is serious FIRE


----------



## N8Allen

Since you also like sport models, the Cartier Diver is an awesome piece, a very classy Cartier'ish version of a dive watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ducatiti

N8Allen said:


> Since you also like sport models, the Cartier Diver is an awesome piece, a very classy Cartier'ish version of a dive watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've seen one in person. Looks cool and all but not my cup of tea. I'd rather have an Omega equivalent which is way cheaper or even a Sub when availability improves.


----------



## Ducatiti

srleadjb said:


> Wow that is serious FIRE


Thanks. I was beginning to get buyer's remorse considering I bought this from the Cartier Boutique at retail plus tax not knowing any better, but finally got to get my money's worth the free black alligator strap 

Definitely a keeper now, can't wait to get the brown alligator!


----------



## tdg2064

Very under rated diver. I love the blue bezel two tone

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg1234

Wow!


----------



## Axlwatches

I wish the hands were more intricate or altogether different! nice pick up though!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

I went to an AD earlier this week (a new store in town) which stocked Cartier as well as several other well-known Swiss brands. Tried on the large steel Santos. Oh my... This piece really has a wow factor. The 2018 Santos has been on my wish list for months but this was the first time I got to see one in the flesh and try it on. It looked absolutely beautiful and hugged my wrist like it was custom-made to fit. 

I also tried on a large steel/gold Santos, an XL Tank Solo in steel and a large Tank Solo in gold. All very nice but I think the all-steel Santos is the grail for me.

I also tried on some Breitlings, Tags and Tudors. Impressive pieces but IMO the Santos is streets ahead in terms of sheer class.


----------



## alestt

Love the watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev

Beautiful watch, especially the bezel. Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa

Beautiful watch.

Congratulations.

Thanks


----------



## pj1369

Great pick up! Congrats!


----------

